# Anyone recently dealt with Karbit Poodles?



## lidaife (Apr 10, 2013)

I know I have read on here that a couple of people have gotten poodles from Karin of Karbit. I was wondering if anyone has recently dealt with her?

I had a couple of questions if you have. 

Thanks!!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

My mini apricot is from Karbit, born Jan 6 2012. And she wants her ball NOW!!!










She's got a little scar on the side of her muzzle from where a neighbor's dog bit her. 

I'm about to send in a deposit on her new litter of brown/black kleins. So obviously I think Karbit is great.

PM and ask me anything you want.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sydney is gorgeous! I don't know anything about Karbit but she makes a great advertisement.


----------



## Jgale (Mar 25, 2012)

We got our mini/Klein poodle from karbit poodles a year ago. I'm happy to answer questions.
J


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Two of ours are Karbits, PM if you want


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie is from Karin also. My next Poodle will be from her - no question. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## lidaife (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the good words about Karin. Sorry I wasn't able to respond earlier. My husband, kids, and I made a quick trip down to Reno to meet her and 'Quincy' whom she had for sale on her website. We fell in love with Quincy, who is now called Ruger  . We got to see her brand new puppies that were two days old at the time. (Adorable as any brand new puppies could be). Personality wise, we couldn't be happier with our newest Pup!

So thanks again for replying, and with good words to say, even though I didn't end up getting to chat with anyone before my purchase.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! You have Vinnie's nephew


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> Congrats!!! You have Vinnie's nephew


Vinnie is a rock star, anyone would be blessed to have one of his kin.

Congrats on the pup, oh and I'm getting one of those newborns you met!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on your upcoming puppy. It looks like a fun litter!


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats! Ruger is a fantastic name!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys are going to make my MPS flare up again -- big time. :smile:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Leumann, Beau needs a girl friend.  I know last time you tried out a boy, but he would get used to a female after a few weeks. You would see.


----------



## Choom (Jul 6, 2013)

*Calm Karbit poodle?*

Hi, can I revive this thread to get feedback from those who have posted that they have Karbit poodles? I want to know if anyone has or has heard of a Karbit poodle that is calm or laid back. Lots of people here comment on Karbit poodles being perfect for an active lifestyle, like agility or other activities, but I want a calm klein. I'd normally be asking for myself, but now I'm asking about a dog who is a good fit for an older couple who is losing their dog within the next year. I know that generally, a dog is as good as you train it (I'd be the one training it for them), but energy level has a lot to do with it. For a semi-busy retired couple, they need a dog to basically follow them from room to room and around outdoors as they work around the house. Is this too much to ask?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Gee, I could loan Sunny out for them when I am at work, as he is my shadow everywhere! LOL!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Choom said:


> Hi, can I revive this thread to get feedback from those who have posted that they have Karbit poodles? I want to know if anyone has or has heard of a Karbit poodle that is calm or laid back. Lots of people here comment on Karbit poodles being perfect for an active lifestyle, like agility or other activities, but I want a calm klein. I'd normally be asking for myself, but now I'm asking about a dog who is a good fit for an older couple who is losing their dog within the next year. I know that generally, a dog is as good as you train it (I'd be the one training it for them), but energy level has a lot to do with it. For a semi-busy retired couple, they need a dog to basically follow them from room to room and around outdoors as they work around the house. Is this too much to ask?


My first mini from Karbit is calm and low energy. She's exactly what you describe. I've barely trained her but she's incredibly well behaved by nature, she's never chewed anything she's not supposed to, you can set a tray of food on the couch and she won't touch it. I take care of elderly parents so i needed the kind of dog you're describing, that's what I asked for, and that's what I got. Downside is she tends to get overweight.

She does play a lot too, but only in situations where it's called for, like on the beach, a play date, or if I m engaging her.

My second pup from Karbit is just a baby right now so I don't know how he'll turn out. But his test indicates a calm, mellow dog. Right now he doesn't seem like he's calm lol, but he's just a baby. Syd was a maniac at this age too.

Karin tests her pups and those tests are generally spot on, so I'm sure she could find a pup that would be good for you. Any litter she breeds is going to have a range of personalities, they're not all performance prospects. Although I understand your concern, I too heard that Karbit pups tend to be high energy.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have Vinnie from Karin and he IS a high drive dog. He is also a great little cuddler and loves to snuggle and watch TV. However, I would never put him in a pet home. He can relax in the house because he gets mental and physical exercise. I got exactly what I asked for from Karin. She is brilliant at matching puppies to their new owners. She does temperament test the litters and that helps, but she just seems to have a natural talent for matchmaking. LOL. I communicate online with several other Karbit puppy owners and they range from performance to pet homes.


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

We are guardians to Ashley. Ashley is very laid back herself. She had a litter of 6 a year ago. One went to be a therapy dog. We have Boomer, that in my opinion can go either way. He will be a great performance pup but loves to be with his people. Follows us everywhere. He will be a year old on July 28th. The other 4 went to performance homes. My opinion is the temperament testing tells it all. 
Karin will tell a potential buyer, to the best of her ability, how a pup will fit into their house dynamics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Choom (Jul 6, 2013)

These posts give me great hope. Thank you so much.


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashley & Vinnie are from the same litter. They are at opposite ends of the spectrum as far as high-drive. Both have brains. Both have on/off switches, Ashley's just goes on when she wants it on, LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy! Sounds like this is a reputable breeder from many forum members. Please post pictures soon of Ruger!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

taem said:


> My first mini from Karbit is calm and low energy. She's exactly what you describe. I've barely trained her but she's incredibly well behaved by nature, she's never chewed anything she's not supposed to, you can set a tray of food on the couch and she won't touch it. I take care of elderly parents so i needed the kind of dog you're describing, that's what I asked for, and that's what I got. Downside is she tends to get overweight.
> 
> She does play a lot too, but only in situations where it's called for, like on the beach, a play date, or if I m engaging her.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great breeder - being a great matchmaker is beyond essential to a great outcome!


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

Where is Karbit located? Thank you!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Tiskers said:


> Where is Karbit located? Thank you!


Right outside Reno, NV about 15 minutes northwest.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

My new pup's sire is a Karbit poodle and he is AMAZING!


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats MTWaggin! I have been following the blog on those pups. What an amazing litter. Mom is terrific also. You are so luckily. Can't wait to hear the stories!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Boomboomdeboom ... We are already having fun. Vikki is a great puppy raiser and Melissa (Rudy's owner) is also enjoying being involved from a distance (she's in Ontario). Epic is going to be a handful and you can certainly follow his escapades on my blog MTWaggin Blog


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a question that is completely off topic (Sorry!!!). Can you show KleinPudels in the US? I know you can't in the AKC, but I was just curious if there was other kennel clubs you could show under?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I want a Karbit poodle so badly...some day...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You can show UKC. Toys & Minis show in the same class, still under 15". Anything over goes into the Spoo class. Solids show in 1 class, Multi's in another. This is for conformation, otherwise your Poodle can show AKC, UKC permormancd events. There are also Seiger shows as well.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! It sounds like you found yourself a great pup. That is interesting about the size. It sounds like you have lots of great plans ahead. Can't wait to see pictures and hear more about your new addition.


----------

